# WOW!!!  Anova 900w Wi-fi/Bluetooth on Cyber Monday. Best EVER Price.



## SittingElf (Nov 25, 2018)

WOW! Anova Wi-FI/Bluetooth is on a Cyber Monday deal right now. Crap! I just bought my second one on Black Friday for $99, and was overjoyed at THAT price... and NOW it's $74.99!!!! Get one while you can...It's NEVER been at this price...EVER... and normally sells for $129.
https://amzn.to/2PQXIpH





https://amzn.to/2PQXIpH


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2018)

Well you talked me into it . Hope you're happy . Lol. 
I almost got one Friday , to hard to pass up at 80 bucks . Several times I could have used two . 
Thanks for the post .


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 25, 2018)

SittingElf, just tried your link and on Amazon page it shoes at $99. Is deal dead?


----------



## kelbro (Nov 25, 2018)

99 for me too.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2018)

Just checked my receipt 74.99 plus tax = 80.49 . 
Clicked the buy again button , says current price $99 . Watch them say it's out of stock . 
I would check after mid night if you want one .


----------



## SittingElf (Nov 25, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Just checked my receipt 74.99 plus tax = 80.49 .
> Clicked the buy again button , says current price $99 . Watch them say it's out of stock .
> I would check after mid night if you want one .


Looks like it was VERY temporary. I hope Chopsaw caught it. 
That being said, $99 is still a GREAT price. Usually $129 and the unit is really the best in my opinion.
Cheers!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2018)

Got the email that said it shipped . Be here Monday.  79 bucks . I have the 800 watt blue tooth . Great price .


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2018)

I was starting to wonder if it was coming or not , but here it is . $79.43 to the door is a great price for this . I'm thinking it might have been a mistake because it sure wasn't up long . 
57 years 11 months and 6 days , something finally went my way ! 


 SittingElf
  thanks for the heads up on that one bud .


----------



## turick (Dec 17, 2018)

I actually bought the 900w Anova on Amazon Prime Day for $69.  It doesn't show up in price history trackers apparently because it was a discount applied at checkout and not the actual price.  Looks like the $75 price was one day only:

https://camelcamelcamel.com/Anova-Culinary-Precision-Bluetooth-Included/product/B01HHWSV1S

That being said, if my Anova died today, I would have no problem paying full price for a replacement.  Totally worth the money.


----------



## SittingElf (Dec 17, 2018)

turick said:


> I actually bought the 900w Anova on Amazon Prime Day for $69.  It doesn't show up in price history trackers apparently because it was a discount applied at checkout and not the actual price.  Looks like the $75 price was one day only:
> 
> https://camelcamelcamel.com/Anova-Culinary-Precision-Bluetooth-Included/product/B01HHWSV1S
> 
> That being said, if my Anova died today, I would have no problem paying full price for a replacement.  Totally worth the money.


It's back on sale right now at $99 on Amazon. Don't know how long that will last, but nice to see the occasional sales of this primo machine! (I own two of them now...and a Wancle that I'm not thrilled with!)


----------

